# 100,000 AED per annum



## KINGY2110 (Oct 19, 2010)

Theoritically speaking if you had 100,000 to spend on rent where would be the best place to live and why?

Requirements would be min 2BR's as married and baby on the way. No preference for appartment or villa as both seem to have advantages.

Many thanks for your suggestions


----------



## Moe78 (Oct 29, 2010)

There are plenty of places, mostly apartments. The typical western places such as the Dubai Marina, JLT, JBR, Greens. You should get a decent 2br apartment there for 100k. They're close to many amenities, bars, restaurants, the beach and metro.


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

The TECOM area has some nice new apartment buildings. It has easy access to SZR as well.


----------



## Spadge (May 27, 2009)

You wont have major problems finding a 2 bedroom for 100k, so it will really come down to preference, I live in JBR and love it, have a 2 bedroom and pay 100k, but I also like greens (which is cheaper) but see it more as a family place, and wouldn't personally like Tecom or JLT, but it really comes down to preference.

Look around, enjoy the fact that you have options, and use it to negotiate a good deal.


----------



## rsinner (Feb 3, 2009)

If you are an apartment person, then Greens is just perfect for a small family.


----------



## Tropicana (Apr 29, 2010)

You have a very good budget, you can try the Greens, Green Community, JLT, Marina, Tecom, and you should find spacious 2 beds in all these areas for under 100k


----------



## KINGY2110 (Oct 19, 2010)

Spadge said:


> You wont have major problems finding a 2 bedroom for 100k, so it will really come down to preference, I live in JBR and love it, have a 2 bedroom and pay 100k, but I also like greens (which is cheaper) but see it more as a family place, and wouldn't personally like Tecom or JLT, but it really comes down to preference.
> 
> Look around, enjoy the fact that you have options, and use it to negotiate a good deal.


Thank you for your response. I have looked at a number of real estate websites, are the prices on there negotiable? If so any thoughts on how best to approach this? I will be paid my 'Utilities' allowance quarterly so would be hoping for a 4 cheque deal.

Thanks again


----------



## KINGY2110 (Oct 19, 2010)

Do most of the appartment buildings have a pool and a gym to use? 

Also is wireless internet generally available in an appartment block?


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

KINGY2110 said:


> Do most of the appartment buildings have a pool and a gym to use?
> 
> Also is wireless internet generally available in an appartment block?


Yes and yes.


----------



## Wrap (Jan 12, 2011)

Take a look at Mirdiff, its quite nice. Especially the Shorooq Compound they have just built.
Its a Gated community with parks


----------



## mikeyb (May 15, 2010)

To me it depends were your working, to minimise your commute.
No point living in the Marina if your working in Festival City or vice versa


----------



## selçuk (Jan 10, 2011)

what do you think can I find a room in JBR with 30.000 aed(western)?


----------



## Lenochka (Apr 19, 2008)

An Internet connection is there in most places...however, you will need to arrange/buy your own router if you would like to have wireless..


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

selçuk said:


> what do you think can I find a room in JBR with 30.000 aed(western)?


You can not find an apartment for that. If you kick in 10,000 more and you can move to discovery garden down the road, minus the 5% dewa fee and the hookup costs you are going to need. And that is for one check! 

If you are wanting a sharing situation, you can look on dubizzle to see if you can find someone who wants to 'share'.


----------

